# Uferfischen Ägypten



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Liebe Freunde des Reisens und Angelns

Ja 9 Tage Ägypten sind vorbei. Wieder hier erstmal dieses scheiss unerträgliche Wetter. Halben Tag hier und schon fehlt mir der Wind und vorallem die Sonne. 

Zuerst muss ich sagen Tagesberichte kann ich kaum liefern. Habe mir im " Urlaub"  nix aufgeschrieben und wieder zuhause dermassen viel erlebt das ich schon wieder alles vergessen hab. Versuche trotzdem irgendwie alles zusammen zu bekommen ob wichtig oder nicht 

Wir flogen diesmal sehr spät ab und kamen erst um ca. 24 Uhr im Hotel an.. Muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich weiss garnicht mehr wie....mir ist bis heute schleierhaft wie man im Flugzeug so besoffen werden kann 
Egal 

1. Tag wir wachen auf so 8 Uhr und ich wunder mich erstmal wo ich überhaupt bin .. Hab allerdings kein Kater. Gut so den Frau brauch Pause und ich muss ans Meer. Zeug packen und los. 9:30 am Riff erstmal Zeug richten und Lage checken.. Kaum Wind und Tidenstand hm.. irgendwas zwischendrin.. Wasser ist nicht hoch aber es hat bissl Welle. Jig an die Rute und gut.. Fische Savage Gear MPP2 221cm max ich weiss jetzt 140 Gramm. Rolle Daiwa 5000 BG mit 0.20 geflochten. Das ist die Standartkombi für mich hier.. Rolle hat hohe Übersetzung mit 120cm. Allerdings ist der Kraftaufwand dafür enorm. 
Zum easyfishing ne 2m Spinne mit 40Gramm max und fürs grobe ne Spinne mit 200G und 8000 Daiwa.. 
Ja egal..
Es kracht erstmal bei fast jeden 2. Wurf. ABER!

Jig kommt auf dem Wasser auf. Ich warte 1-2 Sekunden und fang dann zu kurbeln. Von rechts und links fliegen die Hornhechte an. Die SPRINGEN aus dem Wasser um so schnell und unauffällig an den Köder zu kommen.. Sooooo geil..Man weiss sofort gleich Biss .. allerdings bleiben nur wenige bei großen Einzelhaken am Jig hängen. 

Die fliegenden Holländer äh Hornhechte machten echt Spass. An dem Morgen muss ich 3 mittnehmen mit rund 60-70cm weil zu schwer verletzt und lasse noch sicher 10 Stück am Riff sicher frei. Die überleben sicher. Zu Guter letzt nehm ich noch ne Kingmakrel mit in Portiongröße.
Gerade Sprachnachricht gehört an Dario.... Kingmakrel gefangen beim ersten Wurf 
Dazu sehe ich am ersten Tag 3 Bluefins anrauschen. So um die 5-8 KG.. Attakieren erstmal meinen Jig ohne Erfolg und später auch meinen Popper.. der selbe Trupp. 4-5 Meter vor deinen Füssen. Da fängst du an zu zittern glaub mir 

4 Fische an Land. 10 Stück zurück. 25 losgeschüttelt. 1 Stunde fischen 1. Tag.. Land der Bisse. I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am Abend geh ich fischen mit einem Freund aus Ägypten.. Wasser irgendwie immernoch gleich.
3. Wurf.. Fisch. Packt den Jig 5 Meter vor mir.. ist ne gute Stelle. Hält man gut dagegen ist die Chance hoch den Fisch zu bändigen und über die Kante zu bekommen.. Wir fighten 10 Sekunden. Sehe er kommt. Dann wars ihm wohl zu flach. 

Es folge wohl die krasseste Flucht meines Anglerlebens......Daiwa schreit 5 Sekunden dann muss ich selber abreissen. Das ist traurige Erfahrung. Bevor mehr Schnur verloren geht Rute runter Spule halten und abreissen lassen. Jig an Einzelhaken. Hoffe Fisch überlebt. 20 KG plus. I am sure. So erstmal unstopbar. That is fishing. 

In der Nacht sehe ich das Tidenproblem. Wir haben "Neumond" es ist nur eine kleine Sichel zu sehen. Tidenhub die nächsten Tage kaum über 20 cm.. Großes Problem da so fehlen über den Korallem 50cm Wasser.. das sind Welten dort. Es ist der Unterschied zwischen Win and Lost.

Am nächsten morgen krall ich mir erstmal zig Hornhechte und muss auch leider 2 mitnehmen. Dazu gesellt sich noch was Neues.. Bin mir nicht sicher aber könnte ein kleiner Hundszahntuhn sein. Sieht aus wie ne Makrele allerdings mit üblen Zähnen..

Wir grillen die Hornhechte und die Makrelen mittags außerhalb vom Hotel... Dachte erst einfach auf den Grill und gut. Ne Mohammed zaubert uns aus allem erstmal was leckeres 

Wir sind dann auch erstmal weg für 1.5 Tage.. Fahren in eine Stadt und schlafen dort bei Freunden. Leider ohne Angelzeug. Schwerer Fehler!! Es hätte sich gelohnt.. Abends raubte es am Hafen das mir schwindelig wurde.. Nächtstes Mal!!!!!!

Hotel und all inklusiv sind super.. Echtes reales ägyptischen Leben sind mir wichtiger und cooler. Wir erleben Sachen.. Einfach geil. Aus Respekt wenig Bilder von diesem Abendteuer.

Nächster Tag kann ich nur Abend los. Fahre mit Mahmoud zu einer anderen Bucht. Wir spinnfischen beide. Er nimmt meine zweite Mpp2 mit der 5000 Shimano und muss leider schneller kurbeln als ich. 
Irgendwie tut er mir leid.. Kurbelt sich nen Arsch und fängt nix.. 
Ich kann nach dem 5. Wurf nen Trevally landen mit bestimmt 2 Kg..war ein guter Fight auf Biegen und Brechen am Riff. Wir werfen wie die Dummen.... letzter Wurf Biss bei mir.. hm komisch.. an Land kommt ein 110cm Anhalterfisch in schwarz!!!!! noch nie gesehen hier geschweige den gefangen. Komischer Fisch. Mahoumd nimmt ihn mal mit. Ich hätte ihn wohl freigelassen. Egal 


So die ganzen nächsten Tage bekomm ich nicht mehr zusammen. 

Lagune war am zweiten Tag (Grundfischen mit Sardine) der totale Reinfall so fangen wir in 2 Stunden nur einen kleinen Bonefisch mit vielleicht 20cm.. Hallooooooo Lagune!!!
Nächter Tag Lagune linker Bereich wir gehen ohne einen Biss!!! Und das im Dezember.. Bonefisch Hochburg überhaupt. Wasser 25 Grad perfekt.. Lächerlich.. 

An einem Tag morgens geworfen wie ein Blöder.. Das ist soooo dermassen !Sport!fishing. Entspannung beim Angeln??? Hier.. ne das körperliche Schwerstarbeit.Jigs no attak, Gummi no, Topwater, Popper etc. nix. Was ist los??????
Köderboxcheck.. Wobbler? Hier? Hm.. 10cm Wobbler flachlaufend.. Aus Frust vor keinen Bissen lauf ich zur Kante und versuch das Ding mit der Rute zu werfen. Naja elegand sieht anderst aus.
4. Wurf bam bam bam bam bam. Ohje fucking Uboot.. buff Fisch weg.. Hinterer Drilling alles verbogen 

Und ich scheiss Idiot werf des Ding so weiter. 5 Würfe später.. bäm bäm.....Blufin.. an dem Wobbler lebt nix mehr!!!!!!!!!
Später verliere ich auf Jig noch einen Monsterhornhecht auf Jig.. Big!!!.. Springt wie wild und bei der Bremseinstellung wirds schwer. Das gleiche am nächsten Tag.. Hornhecht verloren weil losgeschüttelt.. Wohl 150cm plus.


Ich bin so oft da.. Verliere jedes mal ein Monster.. 4 Tage hier und ich verbuche 5 Traumfische (für mich) verloren!!!!!!!

Fange an einem Abend noch nen guten Imperatorfish mit guter Größe. Weit über 1 Kg landet er bei Saed in der Pfanne.. trotzdem Lagune bisher enttäuschend. Wo sind die Horden an Bonefish und Rochen. Die unstoppbaren Monster der Lagune...

Mittendrin fängt man einiges kleines. Da ist aber die Zeit zu knapp für Fotos. Alles gut gehakt landet alles wieder im Wasser. 

Es sind die letzen Tage und am Riff und mittlerweile ist alles anders.. Wellen und viel Wind kommen. Sonst gut. Aber bei dem Mond und Tidenstand geht dann am Riff erstmal garnix. Hunderte Würfe und Muskelkater für nix. Es ist wie tot. 
Abends Taucher getroffen die mir unabhängig voneinander erzählen das am Steg seit Tagen die yellowfins Thunas ihr Unwesen treiben. 10-30 Kg... waren das meine Uboote??? So nah am Riff?? Kanns nicht glauben.....Dennoch bereit einen zu fangen 

Glaub vorletzer Tag.. ich mach Strecke wie nie zu vor diesen Urlaub. 5 mal werfen... wenn dann keine Hornhechte fliegen sind keine da.. also weiter.. werfe, werfe, werfe,werfe,werfe,werfe 200 mal.. 
Ich sterbe..
Plötzlich Hammerbiss.. neee  Wer zum Kuckuck spannt hier ein kleines Netz!!!!!! Den einen Wobbler hab ich mittlerweile umgebaut.. Statt drei billigen Drillingen hängen nun 2 fett Einzelhaken drann, und die verfangen sich natürlich promt im Netz .... neeeeeeeee.. Rute und Rolle an Land und rausschwimmen. Bei riesen Wellen am Saumriff Lebensgefährlich!!!! Dennoch wollte ich diesen Wobbler nicht aufgeben.. Kurzum nach bestimmt 25 Minuten hab ich des Ding frei!! Boar.... und ich lebe noch 

Die Freude ist nur kurz... 3 Minuten später.. 2 Würfe weiter waren wohl die Israelis wieder mit den Ubooten unterwegs. Keine Chance unstoppbar... Neee Wobbler weg.. Fisch weg... Scheisse.. Hamdullah wieder Einzelhaken. Hoffe Fisch überlebt.. 

Die letzten mal Riff brachten kein Biss mehr. Schade.

Letzer Abend Lagune.. Köder müssen weg.. Halbes Kilo Sardinen, halbes Kilo Tintenfisch dazu noch Krabben ohne Ende. Wir fischen zu zweit mit 3 Ruten... Die Glocken bimmeln im Sekundentakt.Mahmoud zieht für ne Fischsuppe mit Freunden erstmal  an 30 "Doraden" in 2 Stunden raus. Er fischt mir ganz kleinen Haken einfach auf Fisch. Er bietet mir immer kleinen Haken an.. Aber das möchte ich nicht.. Fische große Haken mit großen Köder auf Rochen und Hai... Allerdings sind Millonen Kleinfische unterwegs... Angeln auf Grossfisch nicht möglich. In der Dunkelheit versuche ich mich noch kurz auf Tintenfisch und Co.. Fange tatsächlich eine Sepia.. Lustig aber hm... 
Achso Nachtrag.. 1035234523 Muränen gefangen.. 999999999 mal die gleiche in einer Stunde. Nie gehakt komischerweisse 

Fazit und kurzen Review:

Morgens mehrmals Delphine vor mir gehabt.. Teils so grosse Gruppen das spinnfischen für viele Minuten nicht möglich war. Trotzdem..... 7 Meter vor dir.. die schauen dich an. Drehen um schauen nochmal.. Einfach geil. 

Tidenhub sonst 75cm plus... diesmal nicht. 

Soooooo viel erlebt wieder....im Hotel, ausserhalb, egal wo. Man kennt mich da. 

Urlaub des Verlustes!!!! 6 Monster.....

1 Hänger bei über 1000 Würfen am Riff und das nur wegen einer Biene an meiner Backe!!!!

Es folgen Bilder und ich schreibe dazu. Unter jedem Bild steht was dazu.

Neue Kontakte geknüft....hoffe auf Boot...


Nach wie Vor!!

*Erlebnis statt Ergebniss
*
Bilder dauern also nicht wundern.

Danke fürs Lesen!!!


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2018)

Dachte ich kann nu die Bilder hochladen vom PC direkt....finde nix passendes.. übers Internet hochladen 50 Bilder dauert Stunden, Tage


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2018)

Schau mal unten neben Antwort erstellen findest du den Button "Datei hochaden", da kannst du direkt vom Rechner Bilder einbinden.


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2018)

Ja sehe ich gerade.. Danke.. Muss Euch leider enttäuschen... ist mir heute jetzt doch zuviel... muss gut ordnen..
Sorry.. Mache mich morgen früh an die Arbeit.

Danke!!!


----------



## nostradamus (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
klasse wie immer!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2018)

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-6ca2aa-1544960177.jpg.html


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2018)

So Bilder


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2018)

weiter


----------



## familienvater (16. Dezember 2018)

Wie immer , schöner Bericht und man "beneidet" Dich . Wünsche Dir und Deiner Freundin noch schöne viele Aufenthalte und uns dadurch gute Berichte .
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
der familienvater


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2018)

weiss jemand wie ich die Bilder im Nachhinein beschriften kann???????


----------



## nostradamus (16. Dezember 2018)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2018)

....


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2018)

....


----------



## Lorenz (16. Dezember 2018)

Petri!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Dezember 2018)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu den Fischen.
Es scheint ja dort nur etwas an der Hotelanlage zu wachsen, der Rest sieht aus wie aufm Mond?
Die kreative Befestigung der Frontschürze an dem Auto gefällt mir.
Und auch das du deine gefangenen Fische offensichtlich auch isst!

Was ist das, hat da der Nikolaus seinen Renntierschlitten vergessen?






Jürgen


----------



## Krallblei (16. Dezember 2018)

Danke. Das war wohl mal eine Liege 

Auf der einen Seite der Strasse wachsen paar Büsche das war's. Mankroven gibt es auch in der Nähe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die interessanten Bilder.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. Dezember 2018)

Hey Krallblei, krasse Gangsterdudes mit denen du da Angeln bist aber am Ende der Preis für die eigene Lagune?
Geile Geschichte, habe schon seit Wochen Vorfreude auf deinen Bericht und wurde nicht enttäuscht.
Will mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen was für eine miese Erkenntnis bzw. Entscheidung das sein muss einen Fisch abzureißen statt sich spulen zu lassen, letztlich spekulieren wir ja beim Angeln auch immer auf die dicken Mutties selbst wenn wir uns über jeden Fisch freuen gleich welche Größe - außer Petermännchen.
Aber nach Ägypten ist bei dir offensichtlich nur vor Ägypten also wann dürfen wir uns auf den nächsten Beitrag freuen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Krallblei (17. Dezember 2018)

Hey des sind keine Gangster  der eine ist mein Bruder. Wahrlich. Der andere mein bester Freund. Die zwei Fischen nicht.
Ja abreißen ist übel. Aber wenn man merkt das man null Chance hat... mit dem Gewissen das es Einzlhaken sind am Köder hab nur 50 Prozent schlechtes Gewissen.

Freut mich das mein Bericht dir gefallen hat. Im Flieger sagte ich noch ich schreib nix.. 

Will nochmal bissl was schreiben. Erst Angeltechnisch.
Seit langer Zeit war ich wieder im Land der Bisse.. die ersten Tage war ich echt im Himmel. Auch wenn nicht viel hängen blieb.. Aber alleine das ich zum ersten mal sah wie aggressiv die Hornhechte unterwegs sind... einfach nur geil.. hunderte Male schon dort gestanden und nie wars wie vor paar Tagen noch. Du siehst sie anspringen...fliegen... geiler wie jeder Hit auf Topwater.. weil es ist mit Ansage!!!! Die Tiere haben unglaubliche Augen!
So jetzt das wichtigste und vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären... 4 Tage ist Action pur.. und plötzlich am nächsten Tag schwimmen hunderttausende Meeräschen an der Oberfläche rum.. In allen Größen.. Selbst Delpine ignoniere diese.. und wenn Meeräschen unbedarft rumschwimmen verschwinden auch die Räuber! Was ist da los.. 4 Tage jede, jede Welle bestand quasi nur aus Äschen. Da kannst dich dumm und dämlich werfen. Und Strecke machen ist einfach dort gefährlich. 
Die Einheimischen fischen mit simblen Posenmontagen. Wenns passt kannst da morgens rausziehen bis zum absoluten abwinken... aber sorry auch wenn ich hier 1000 bunte "Korallenfriedfische" fangen könnte und das Forum mit bunt überfluten wurde.. ne des ist nicht mein Ding... bin einfach ein "Räuberhunter"
Zumindest am Riff. 
Auch möchte ich anmerken das ich auch Tackle habe für richtig große Fische.. Aber ehrlich.. Ich mit meiner Statur... ich werf des Zeug 15 mal dann brauch ich noch ne Woche Urlaub. 

Wobbler wären diesen Urlaub wohl erste Wahl gewesen. Leider hatte ich nur zwei über 25 Gramm und bei dem Seitenwind und Strömung ist das Angeln nicht möglich... bei Wind ist alles unter 60-80 Gramm sinnlos....

Und das ist irgendwie auch alles egal... Fischen ist für mich Entspannung.. auch wenn ich nach Tagen sooo dermaßen Schmerzen überall bekomme das ich kaum mehr laufen kann. 

Nach wie vor besteht unser Urlaub dort nur zu 33.33 Prozent aus Angeln.. der Rest besteht aus Entspannen und Sonne tanke.. das letzte Drittel geht für Sachen drauf die kein normaler Tourist macht. 

Und zu deiner Frage Andreas. Ich hoffe, nein ich bete das so Gott will ich in 60 Tagen wieder da bin.

Den eins ist Gewiss!!!!!!!!!

Für den Preis gehst du nirgens im Tropischem Wasser auf Räuber fischen...und ich bette wieder das im Februar wieder Nostradamus mitkommt.. wir hatten im Februar eine unheimlich geile Zeit. 

Oh was mir noch einfällt 

Ich glaub ich war in Ägyptens "Wintermonten" Dez, Jan, Feb, Mär, schon über 30 mal.. nie! Never wars so kalt morgens wie dieses mal. Alle Zeit morgens 5 Uhr 6 Uhr.. morgens Kippe rauchen auf dem Balkon in Boxershorts angenehm.. diese Tage wars morgens mit 13-15 Grad arschekalt.. da bist morgen gerannt um INS Wasser zu kommen... nämlich das hatte angenehme 25.2 Grad


----------



## Krallblei (17. Dezember 2018)

Möchte auch nochmal auf diese Lagune zurückkommen.. Diese Lagune ist von ihrer Form, Lage und Tiefe einmalig in diesem Gebiet. So ähnliche Buchten gibt es wohl "Viele".. aber diese sind für Touristen. Öffentlich frei zugänglich und oft von Tauchern und Schnorchlern übersäht. Angeln dort??? Never.
Im Umkreis von 100 Km Nord und 100 Kilometer Süd einmalig.
Der "Chef" "Watcher" "Behüter" ist seit dem Tod meines Vaters mein neuer Dad und auch schon vorher.. wir haben die 1.5 Tage bei seiner Familie verbracht. Kennen uns nun 3 Jahre.. wir sind die einzigen "Touristen" dort die Zeit mit im verbringen.. und das ist mein Schein dort zu angeln. Nennt es eingebildet von mir.. mir egal.. aber hey.. mich macht das stolz. Abseits von jedlichem Rubel der Touristen.. und die gibt es wieder zuhauf.. Hotel war proppe voll kaum auszuhalten.... was machen wir??????
Wir haben die riesen Lagune für uns alleine!!!!!!! FKK und angeln in Ägypten vom Strand aus????? sorry wo geht das!!!!

Ist nicht eingebildet... sorry ich bin da stolz drauf.. ich bezahle dafür kein Geld, alles alles dort hab ich mir mit meinem Herzen erarbeitet!! Und das macht mich stolz !!!!!!!

*Als Otonormaltourist* ist Ägypten ein schönes Land.. Immer Sonne, warm und Unterwasser einmalig. Tauchst du tiefer ein in dieses Land verliebst du dich.
Klar gibt es auch Schlawiener.. aber ehrlich 99.99 Prozent von denen zieh ich jeden Deutschen vor.
Nix gegen Euch aber in Afrika ist jeder Mensch wertvoll und man hilft jeden. (Nur kleinens Beispiel) an die Lagune laufen wir kaum noch.. Trämpen dauert kaum unter 5 Minuten und die Leute freuen sich über jeden Mitfahrer. 

Sorry bin grad wieder bissl in Love....

Im Anhang Bild von Saed. Papa.. Bild ist 50 Jahre alt und hängt bei uns im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Krallblei (17. Dezember 2018)

Ps: Es ist das original keine Kopie!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (21. Dezember 2018)

Hi Krallblei,
Danke für deinen wieder mal sehr schönen Bericht! Deine Liebe für Land und Leute kann ich nachvollziehen. War selber schon oft im Land und habe abseits der Touristenströme ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht wie du.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Krallblei,

ich bewundere Dich für Deine vorbehaltlose Offenheit zu der doch fremden Kultur und den Menschen. 

Ich kann´s nicht wirklich gut sachlich begründen, aber ich habe immer wenn ich dort bin ein mulmiges Gefühl - die dauerhafte Anwesenheit von schwer bewaffneten Sicherheitsleuten sorgt bei mir nicht wirklich für Entspannung, insbesondere wenn ich mich an den Rand der bewachten Bereiche begebe. Leider - denn das rote Meer ist ein Traum und wenn ich den Mumm hätte mich dort frei zu bewegen, würde ich es als Angelrevier sehr gerne nutzen. 
Beim schnorcheln vorm Hotelriff zogen im Oktober z.B. 3 richtig fette GT´s in 10 Meter Tiefe langsam an uns vorbei. Sowas mal an der Angel bändigen zu dürfen ist mein Traum. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall weiter viel Spaß in Ägypten und freue mich immer die Berichte zu lesen.

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## nostradamus (21. Dezember 2018)

Hi Stefan,
wo warst du bereits in Ägypten?

In hurghada empfand ich es ähnlich wie du! Dort wo Krallblei hinfährt, fande ich eine ganz andere Situation vor! 

Mario


----------



## Krallblei (22. Dezember 2018)

Danke

Ja da ist es ruhig. Mit Hurghada oder dem Sinai nicht zu vergleichen. Am Hoteleingang sitzt einer mit Pistole. Das ist einfach Gesetz. Und des wars schon. Ab und zu kommt die Polizei vorbei um Shisha zu rauchen bei meinem Bruder. Die kenne ich fast alle und wenn ihr Wagen wieder zickt bin ich sofort zu stelle

Die Polizei und Militär sind alle nett. Zumindest bei "Touristen"

Mario und ich haben schon in Saed´s Container mit dem Mititär Tee getrunken. Also wir waren entspannt.
Bis Mario ein Bild von uns machen wollte 

Man hab ich Heimweh


----------



## glavoc (23. Dezember 2018)

THX - immer wieder klasse! Freu mich immer, deine Ägyptentrips zu lesen und mir völlig unbekannte Fische bewundern zu können. Petri auch!
grüßle


----------



## Dr.Spinn (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo Krallblei, schöner Bericht.
Irgendwie bist du ja etwas von Pech verfolgt mit den ganzen Aussteigern oder Abrissen.
Kannst du da nicht etwas schwerer rangehen um ne Chance zu haben?


----------



## tomsen83 (8. Januar 2019)

Wenn du auf der falschen Seite vom Riff stehst wirst du immer 90% der großen Fische verlieren. Auch mit PE10 Tackle. Da kannste nix machen...
Guck dir mal die Videos von Cavy Fishing auf Youtube an. Die sind nur von Land aus unterwegs und verlieren mehr als genug Fische trotz durchgängig PE8-PE10 Gerät. Aber geile Videos


----------



## tomsen83 (8. Januar 2019)

Achso: natürlich auch von mir danke für die Berichterstattung


----------



## Krallblei (9. Januar 2019)

Danke 

Fische mit 0.35 geflochten und meinst so 1.5m 0.75 Fluro.

Versuche das nächste mal komplett mit 0,75 Mono oder stärker zu fischen. Mal schaun ob sich da noch was werfen lässt bei Wind und Störmung.


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Januar 2019)

Wie willstn das vernünftig auf die Rolle kriegen??? Da geht ja dann nur ne größere Multi sonst springt dir das schneller von der Spule als du gucken kannst...


----------



## Namojensen (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo an die Runde. Schöne Beiträge, gefällt mir hier sehr gut bei euch. Ich bin gerade in Hurghada, war letzten Mittwoch mal mit einem großen Boot und 6 weiteren Anglern plus 5 Mann Besatzung draußen. Der Trip war gut, meiner Frau hat es auch gefallen. Kein Stress, gutes Frühstück und super Mittagessen. Sonne volle Pulle und windig. Das war das Gute. Naja der Preis ging auch, 55€/ Person. Die Angeln waren kurze, sehr schwere Hochseeruten, Steinzeitrollen, wo sich nur die Hälfte überhaupt bewegen ließ, mind. 0,80er Mono und am Ende Kleine Bleie um die 15g mit einem kleinen Haken, welcher mit Tintenfisch bestückt würde. Gefangen haben wir kleine bis mittelgroße bunte Fische, insgesamt um die 15-20 Stück. Noch am Tag vorher hätte ich mir eine Angel gekauft, wenn ich einen Laden gefunden hätte. Wir fahren am Freitag wieder heim, vielleicht schickt mir noch jemand einen guten Tip!
Danke und Petri heil!


----------



## tomsen83 (14. Januar 2019)

facebook.com/Red-Sea-sport-fis…39292399758295/?ref=br_rs

Ohne eigenes Tackle die wohl derzeit einzige sinnvolle und erfolgversprechende Variante, angeblich ca. 200€ pro Tag


----------



## Krallblei (15. Januar 2019)

@
*Namojensen*

Danke für dein Ägyptenfeedback.
Sieht nach einem typischen Trip aus. 

@tomsen83 
Ja du hast Recht.. Normal versucht man(n) die Fische vom Riff fernzuhalten.. und ich muss sie zwingen dort zu bleiben. Aber kann ich nicht mit PE10 Zeug
nen 20 Gram Wobbler werfen, und schon garnicht bei der Strömung und dem Wind.
Glaub mir es ist einfach Glück. Hatte ich doch schon öfter die 10 Kg Dinger auf dem Riffdach. 

Werde mal schauen wie sich der Knoten verhält wenn ich mit 10-15 Meter Fluro fische.. 

Vielleicht auch bald.. wir haben Sonnensehnsuch. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder Rotes Meer!!! FISCHEN!!!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Januar 2019)

Na das Zeug was du fischst ist ja schon ordentlich.
Was hattest du denn an Bremse drauf auf der 5000er Daiwa?


----------



## Krallblei (15. Januar 2019)

So das ich mit Handschuhen gerade so abziehen kann


----------



## tomsen83 (15. Januar 2019)

Max drag is eigentlich bums. Der Zug geht einfach in die falsche Richtung ...  10kg GT geht ja alles noch und da kannste durchaus aus der Position auch mal als Sieger hervorgehen. Alles darüber is schlicht und ergreifend Glücksspiel. Auch wenns dolle Spaß macht


----------



## warrior (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo Krallblei,
Hast du Mal versucht die Fische gehen zu lassen. Auf den Andamanen sagte unser Captain, dass ein GT nicht ins Riff geht. Danach haben wir unsere Fische nicht mehr so hart drangenommen, und viel mehr GTs im flachen Wasser gelandet. Bei Red Bass und Grouper sieht es natürlich anders aus, die gehen direkt ins Riff.
Wir haben PE6 Hauptschnur und 130-170lbs leader gefischt.


----------



## tomsen83 (15. Januar 2019)

Spannender Ansatz ...


----------



## nostradamus (16. Januar 2019)

hi,
mehr wie interessant! Eine Ähnliche diskussion kenne ich auch vom wallerangeln in spanien mit ähnliche ergebnissen! 

Gruß
mario


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2019)

Mit Schnur geben ist nicht.
Suche heute mal Bilder und mal eins 

Bin aber für jeden Versuch offen..


----------



## Nacktangler (16. Januar 2019)

Also für dieses spannende Thema und den die tollen Berichte habe ich sogar mein Passwort mal wieder rausgekramt 

35er Geflecht reicht eigentlich um ein Uboot zu landen. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach stimmt da eher das Verhältnis Hauptschnur/Vorfach nicht. Ich würde die Geflochtene deutlich dünner nehmen und dafür (falls möglich, hängt ja von der Rutenlänge ab) ein längeres und dickeres Vorfach wählen.

Mein Ansatz für den Drill wäre auch erstmal Schnur geben, bin gespannt warum das nicht geht? Geflochtene hat zwar quasi keine Dehnung, aber der Widerstand beim durchs Wasser ziehen wirkt auf den Fisch fast genau so, wenn erstmal ein paar Meter unter Spannung draussen sind. Ich habe selbst bin beim Drill in den letzten Jahren doch viel geduldiger geworden... Eine Patentlösung gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht und jeder hat so seine Präferenzen


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2019)

Hi.

Freut mich das das Thema noch was läuft  Danke Euch.

So also

Mehr als 1.50m Fluro geht nicht ohne durch die Ringe zu werfen. Da hält entweder der Knoten nicht lange oder mir fliegen dann die Ringeinlagen um die Ohren. 
Werfe die Tage mal tackle mit rund 20 Meter Fluro so um 0,80. Wenn sich das so werfen lässt gut.
Mit jedem Zentimeter mehr Schnur im Wasser steigt die Gefahr das der Fisch sie kappt. Gerade die Feuerkorallen sind scharf wie Rasierklingen.

Brauch eben mehr Mono. Und manchmal auch die stärkere Rute die an Land liegt oder im Zimmer 

Testen testen testen

In zwei und in 6 Wochen.

Werde mal genaue Bilder vom Spot machen.. Vielleicht versteht ihr dann das das angeln dort kein Zuckerschlecken ist.. aber dennoch absolut genial.

Danke euch


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Januar 2019)

Mit pr oder Fg knot is das kein Problem. Ansonsten kauf dir Wind on leader. Da is mono vorfach in ca 30 cm geflochtene eingespleißt. Die geflochtene is zur Schlaufe gespleißt und du kannst das ganze einfach mit Schlaufe in Schlaufe Verbindung mit der hauptschnur verknüpfen. Einfach mal googeln ..


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2019)

Das sieht ja interessant aus.. Hast du Bezugsquellen aus Deutschland??


----------



## mastercraft (16. Januar 2019)

tomsen83 schrieb:


> facebook.com/Red-Sea-sport-fis…39292399758295/?ref=br_rs
> 
> Ohne eigenes Tackle die wohl derzeit einzige sinnvolle und erfolgversprechende Variante, angeblich ca. 200€ pro Tag





nicht angeblich sondern es sind 200.-€ was er verlangt , wobei man schon etwas handeln muss da er versucht mehr zu verlangen

LG


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2019)

Hi Oli.

Wann gehst du wieder runter?


----------



## Lorenz (16. Januar 2019)

Wind-on-leader kann man natürlich auch selber machen, aber das ist aufwendig.


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2019)

Huhu.

Das Wind on leader interessiert mich sehr. Kann es sein das man(n) hier nur in zwei Größen kaufen kann.
Hersteller Sufix. In 20lb und 200lb???

Bräuchte so 60, 80Kg Tragkraft.

Die Hohlen Schüre sehen sehr dick aus.. Ich fische meist bei sehr sehr viel Wind und Seitenströmung. Wie verhält sich die?


hmhm


----------



## tomsen83 (17. Januar 2019)

Guck mal bei 70grad-nord.de oder ruf da mal an  Die bauen dir bestimmt was wenn nix passendes im Shop vorrätig ist.


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2019)

Merci


----------



## Lorenz (17. Januar 2019)

Wind-on-leader kann man in diversen Grössen fertigen. Man braucht ja nur ein passendes mono/FC bzw Hohlgeflecht. V.a. in D dürfte die Nachfrage bzw das Angebot aber eher gering sein.  Wenn ich welche mache, dann ist das Geflecht doppelt genommen  (und darin steckt das Vorfach). Die Hohlgeflechte , die ich kenne werden bei Zug flach; anders also als z.B. ein Silikon- oder Gummischlauch. Dadurch erscheinen sie je nach Blickwinkel dicker.


----------



## mastercraft (19. Januar 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Hi Oli.
> 
> Wann gehst du wieder runter?


Hab vor ende März oder Mitte April , hab mich da noch nicht so festgelegt 

Du ?


----------



## Krallblei (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo

Ja morgen ist es wieder soweit......

Es warten jeden Tag Temperaturen über 25 Grad im Schatten und die Sonne scheint in voller Blüte 

Wir werden zu zweit sein beim aktiven fischen. Kollege von letzten Mal (Ägypter aus Kairo) wartet. 
Haben Auto und ich hab schon bessere Stellen ausgemacht.. 

Vorallem... *einen Steg...perfekt und 500m lang.*Bei Flut, morgens oder Abends....*er führt ins tiefe Blau 

Drückt mir bitte die Daumen, die Verhandlungen laufen. Das könnte der absolute Oberknaller werden.

So Gott will....

Hab mir vorgenommen besser zu dokumentieren und ja...we will see.... Bericht folgt soon..*


----------



## mastercraft (30. Januar 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja morgen ist es wieder soweit......
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercraft (30. Januar 2019)

ja cool , na dann viel spass 

das mit dem Steg klingt ja geil , gib mir bescheid denn das wäre ja der Wahnsinn

viel spass , gebe dir dann bescheid wann ich genau fahre vlt passt es ja das wir zum gleichen Datum unten sind dann könnten wir wieder mal zusammen angeln gehen

Petri


----------



## Krallblei (30. Januar 2019)

14. März

Oli der Steg gehört zu einem verlassenen Hotel.. das aber bewacht wird :/


----------



## Salt (30. Januar 2019)

Das klingt sehr gut. Ich drück die Daumen das es endlich klappt mit dem dicken


----------



## Krallblei (30. Januar 2019)

Och zu dick muss nicht sein.. 

Obwohl in der Lagune konnte es mal wieder krachen.. Seit Januar 2018 kein Monster mehr gefangen da..

Danke


----------



## Salt (30. Januar 2019)

Nicht??? 

10kg GT oder 20kg Thun wäre doch mal ganz nett oder? 
Und das sollte von so nem Steg doch machbar sein wenn man das Riff nicht mehr fürchten muss


----------



## Bastardmakrele (31. Januar 2019)

Hey Wüstenspinnfischer,

das hört sich richtig gut an!
Die Verhandlung ist warscheinlich eine Frage des Geldes. Sag Ihm du machst in Deutschland über so eine Internetseite Werbung für den Steg und schreibst coole Berichte mit schönenen Photos und viele deutsche Angler werden vor Begeisterung folgen um auf seinem Steg zu fischen


----------



## Salt (31. Januar 2019)

Na ob das so schlau ist? Wer will schon im Internet über sich lesen, das er Schmiergeld nimmt
Wobei es wohl nur wenige in Ägypten gibt die deutsch können.....


----------



## Bastardmakrele (31. Januar 2019)

على الرغم من وجود عدد قليل فقط في مصر ممن لا يقبلون أي تشحيم


----------



## Bastardmakrele (31. Januar 2019)

Google Übersetzer sei dank


----------

